# 15x7 rally wheels new



## Foolish112002 (Oct 21, 2018)

For sale new set of 15x7 rally wheels still in box. Unboxed 1 to take a picture. Comes with new beauty rings and 6 used center caps. Came with a car i bought and dont plan on using them. Old owner payed a lil over $600 for them asking $500 obo. I can be reached at fivezerofive 59five four699


----------

